# What's the best bow shop in Katy area?



## I got the hook up (Feb 28, 2009)

anyone know a good pro shop in Katy area? I am looking for someone to steer me in the right direction with my first bow.
thanks.


----------



## standingroomonly (Apr 13, 2007)

Be sure and check out Bass Pro Shops at Katy Mills. Shoot the ones that appeal to you in the range...


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry, not my side of town. My experience with the big chain stores BPS, Gander, etc...is that sometimes you get someone great and other times, no so much. I prefer a pure archery shop.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, it's about 30 minutes from Katy but, Viking archery would be a good place to start. 59 @ Beechnut.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Chunky said:


> Sorry, not my side of town. My experience with the big chain stores BPS, Gander, etc...is that sometimes you get someone great and other times, no so much. I prefer a pure archery shop.


I have to agree with Chunky on this one. I'm south of Houston and use to go to Viking years ago until Santa Fe Archery opened and now I don't go anywhere else. I know that is a pretty good drive from Katy, but it might be worth your time and gas, to get taken care of right the first time by some really great guys.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> I have to agree with Chunky on this one. I'm south of Houston and use to go to Viking years ago until Santa Fe Archery opened and now I don't go anywhere else. I know that is a pretty good drive from Katy, but it might be worth your time and gas, to get taken care of right the first time by some really great guys.


Ditto what Bountyhunter said! + they stand behind EVERYTHING they do







H/U


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Viking*



Dead Wait said:


> Well, it's about 30 minutes from Katy but, Viking archery would be a good place to start. 59 @ Beechnut.


This is the only way to fly.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I have also heard some really great thing's about Santa Fe archery as well but, you did say close.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

*range*

Thumbs up for Viking, see Scott of Kevin.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have had good experiences and never heard a bad thing about Santa Fe.

About Viking, I will just stay quiet.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

The place I go is in Dayton TX ON HWY 146 called Triple Edge Archery. The second place is The Bow Zone in Spring. Can't go wrong with either place


----------



## I got the hook up (Feb 28, 2009)

my dad swears by triple edge, it's just a little too far for me.
So I went to Viking today and met with Kevin. I was surprise to see this place so crowded in the spring. Kevin was very helpful and set me up with a good starter bow. I did not want to spend a ton of cash on my first real bow. So I ended up buying a Hoyt "Power Hawk" for $449.00. I will put the accessories on in 2 weeks when the bow comes in. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Hoyt makes good bows, hope you enjoy it and get hooked. Only bad thing about getting hooked is you will be for life.

Good Luck!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Glad to here everything worked out at Viking.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Congrats on your new bow! That's way cool! H/U


----------

